# Anyone wire a trim switch on the bow?



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting one of those "Hot Trim" foot controlled trim switches for the front of my boat.. for 30 bucks it would make my life a heck of a lot easier when fishing shallow.

However, I can't find any info on them outside of what bass pro includes in the product page. Anyone know what it takes to wire one of these up? And if someone does, can I buy a cheaper switch to get the job done?

Thanks


----------



## nbaffaro (Feb 10, 2010)

the front of my tracker has just a normal mom/off/mom switch. Nothing fancy. You can get by with a much cheaper switch. Not alot of amps going through these usually there power is fed through a relay. As far as wiring goes, i'm not sure. Does your wiring now go through a relay?


----------



## beetlespin (Feb 10, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of those "Hot Trim" foot controlled trim switches for the front of my boat.. for 30 bucks it would make my life a heck of a lot easier when fishing shallow.
> 
> However, I can't find any info on them outside of what bass pro includes in the product page. Anyone know what it takes to wire one of these up? And if someone does, can I buy a cheaper switch to get the job done?
> 
> Thanks



Is your bote a tiller or remote console setup? With the console there is usually a couple of extra wires for this purpose which you would just need to extend to the bow. The switch you can find at any marine or bote parts store.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 10, 2010)

I figured I'd have no problem using any switch, I just need a durable one that wont break when I step on it.


My boat has a console, but I sure haven't seen any spare wires...


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 10, 2010)

Durable? use a hot foot switches and remove the lock... you should be able to run leads right off the console switch... You really only need the ability to raise it from the bow right? What would you need to lower it for?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good question...


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 10, 2010)

:mrgreen: I really do not know as I run electric only, But the ability to raise it is so when you jump up front and forget, you dont get any exercise going back and raising it, Correct?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 10, 2010)

No, its for when I'm going down stream and see a stump, and dont have time to jump to the cockpit area to raise the motor before its too late.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah, but your not running the gasser from the bow right, so just up would be sufficient?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 10, 2010)

Right... but I fail to see why I wouldn't wire it for both up and down if I already have the soldering iron warm :wink: 


I'm not so much worried about finding a short cut, I'm more interested in finding out exactly how to do it. If someone has a diagram or pictures, send em my way please.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2010)

My Tracker PT175 had the toggle switch up front on the bow panel for raising/lowering the Merc that hung off the back, and it did come in handy.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 11, 2010)

You should have 3 wires on the back of the switch, the center being power, the outer wires being up and down, when you rock the switch each way it connects the power from the center. I only ask about the shortcut as then you could use the hot foot switch, and them things are durable...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess I should be more specific as to where I'm questioning... how to I hook it up to me existing trim (as in the button on the shifter)? I see no loose wires, so I'm assuming I'll have to do some cutting reconnecting.. right?


----------



## nbaffaro (Feb 11, 2010)

There should be two relays on the motor that control the up/down function on the trim. You need to take a 12v hot wire and run it to the middle leg of a (mom/off/mom) switch. Then run a wire from the top pole the control wire one relay, then run a wire from the bottom pole the control wire to the other relay. This will give you the ability to raise/lower the motor from the from. If it goes up when you want it to go down you have the wires backwards. 

On most relays the 85 pole is for the control; 30 is for the battery power; 86 ground; 87 is out to the item. Need to check and see if you have those relays on your motor.


----------

